# Christmas In Paradise - Large Pictures



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Just a few Q & Ds of some photos I took the other day on hols. I haven't had time to sort them all out and do much editing, but these should warm your hearts!





































I took more today and will get them up here eventually. Hau'oli Makahiki Hou (Happy New Year) everyone!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All the best to you too Colin...That new Citizen looks very nice !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

New Year lounging on a beach in the hot sun, it`s just not natural









Have a good one Colin and Jason`s right, that Citizen does look good


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

You've got the right idea Colin, looks good; all the best.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks gents, a few more from yesterday:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can smell the sea


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I can smell the sea


No John, that`s just The Ponds


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice photographs Colin but, someone has spoilt the photograph by putting watches in them.

The photes are all out of focus.

OK, just packing my bag to leave.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I can smell the sea
> ...


You might be right mac







they are full of seagulls this time of year


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


If you see Jonathan Livingston, send him my regards


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey Col! did you dive the PP!?!?!?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My front garden in the Canaries. Not fancy, a little fishing village in the middle of nowhere.



Just returned. Why?

B*ggered if I know.... ask meself that every time I get off the plane and encounter the UK 'service' sector....

No watch in the picture because I didn't wear one for most of the time, omly to get on the plane home and get chatting to a bloke next to me wearing a _BEAUTIFUL _ Speedmaster....

So. Back to work to earn the money to buy a Speedie. Right. That's me remotivated, Boss....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JonW said:


> Blimey Col! did you dive the PP!?!?!?


No







Didn't dive at all, long story.

I did surf and swim though, and had a blast doing it. The winter weather in Hawai'i is perfect: cool water that is clear and clean due to the increase exchange rates, the daily temps are 70s-80sF and there are sunshowers every day.

Took some non-watch pics also, will get them posted soon to warm all the UKers up!


----------

